# Sticky  AMSOIL Products for the 2016+ Gen2 Cruze



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool Amsoil makes an oil filter for the new cruze.


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

What would I need for 2017 six speed manual trans fluid


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mrjeff said:


> What would I need for 2017 six speed manual trans fluid


If you have a place with cold winter's, use the Synchromesh MTF. 

If you don't, the 75w-90 MTF makes a world of difference. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Yes, I’m in Pennsylvania. Are winters can get pretty cold. What kind of differences could I expect / are you talking about?I have 82,000 miles on it right now
Thanks!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mrjeff said:


> Yes, I’m in Pennsylvania. Are winters can get pretty cold. What kind of differences could I expect / are you talking about?I have 82,000 miles on it right now
> Thanks!


Eh, not Minnesota/Dakotas cold. I reckon you'd be fine with the 75-90 - it was fine here in Northern VA.

The M32 is a clunky transmission, but that fluid made gear changes WAY smoother and reduced the # of times I'd grind 2nd.


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

I see, that makes sense. Since I’m replacing the slave cylinder, what do you think about using amsoil brake fluid? Any advantage to that?
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mrjeff said:


> I see, that makes sense. Since I’m replacing the slave cylinder, what do you think about using amsoil brake fluid? Any advantage to that?
> Thanks Jeff


I have Amsoil brake fluid and have no issues at all with brake fade and I test the system regularly


----------

